# Drum to Disc Brakes



## rbkagey (Nov 24, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ive got a 69 GTO with drum brakes. I have a 69 Catalina Doner. Will those spindles and disc brakes work on GTO? I have seen somewhere where they would but would need to get another rotor to match smaller bolt pattern....HELP!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe they will fit, you need an A body doner. a Catalina is a B body.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. No Go. Need A body parts.


----------

